# Yorkshires abandoned railways



## phill.d (Nov 13, 2008)

I know there's quite a few of you guys out there who like the train stuff choo choo!
I thought I'd do a pic n mix of some of my abandoned railway pictures around Yorkshire, and add a bit of history if anyone fancies taking a look at some of them.





The Holbeck viaduct in Leeds is a monumental piece of engineering.
Completed in 1882, the viaduct extends from Globe Road to Gelderd Road connecting into the city station network. It is a construction of masonry arches with six metal bridge sections spanning highways and railway track. The viaduct boasts 85 arches, three accommodation bridges and six under-bridges and fly-over passes.




A derelict over gown ginnel runs below 2 rail lines, One a dark narrow subway leading us to this magnificent tall skew arch under the closed Holbeck viaduct. All the housing and industry has vanished from the area leaving this place forgoten and unused by day, It's a different story by night as the area is a notorius red light area and this ginnel becomes a hotbed for prostitution.




Before reaching the viaduct the line runs across an embankment, there are several buried subways that once led to the nearby back to back houses. The houses have long since gone with industrial units built in there place. This area is now cut off and forgotten about.




Invitation!!














There's still a good section of track still in situ down one side only. The viaduct closed in 1988.





A short distance away is the disused Central viaduct into the old Leeds Central station.




Built in 1844 and closed in 1967 when all trains were diverted in to the 'new' City station. The viaduct is totally severed at both ends. The surviving structure has 15 arches with 2 gracefull overbridges that cross the river Aire and Leeds-Liverpool canal. The viaducts remaining length is 332yds long. 









The remains of a wooden semaphore signal is still up there.




This is the blocked off entrance ramp to Holbeck low level station. Despite it's name the station was actually were the blue bridge is now, the high level station was directly above that. Both Holbeck stations closed in 1958.




About a mile away from the Central viaduct is the disused Wortley curve, Leeds avoiding line. The curve is a short section of curved track giving a direct link between Bradford and London. 
The curve closed in 1985, everything is still intact although heavily overgrown.





A few miles out of Leeds there is this heavily engineered cutting at Heckmondwicke.




This overgrown railway cutting in Heckmondwike,Yorkshire was on the L.N.W.R Heaton Lodge - Farnley Junction Leeds (Leeds New Line)

The line was opened in 1900 and closed in 1965. 
There are a total of 6 overbridges, and the 50 yd Cook lane tunnel in this short section of cutting.
This section of line is between Heckmondwicke, and Liversedge stations, It remained in use between Heckmondwike Spen goods yard, and the oil terminal at Liversedge until 1986.
Charrington Hargreaves oil terminal was at the former Liversedge Spen Goods Yard. The terminal was mothballed in 1986.




2008




1981 comparison shot.

The building of the Leeds New line envolved a tremendous amount of earth works, and the formidable Gildersome tunnel.




Gildersome tunnel is a real bad monster, at 1 mile 571yds. Conditions inside are appalling.














The tiny blue dot is the entrance gate around a mile away at this point. The other end is buried under landfill.





Back in Leeds at the Middleton railway there is a good collection of engines awaiting restoration at the back of the yard.




The Middleton railway was established by an Act of Parliament in 1758, the Middleton Railway can claim to be the oldest Railway in the world. The first successful, revenue earning, steam locomotives also entered service there in 1812. The railway remained in service until 1968 when Middleton Broom pit closed. The Middleton railway line never closed. It was taken over in 1960 to become the first standard gauge railway to be taken over by volunteers.




Smokebox the Middleton railway cat. Loves his tummy tickled lol 









About 5 miles away from Middleton is the remains of Arthington Gas Works opened in 1876 with the purpose of supplying Gas to Arthington and Pool stations. It is suggested it may also have supplied lights in Bramhope Tunnel.




The North Eastern railway constructed the line to Otley in 1865.
The line branched away from the Leeds-Harrogate line and had Stations at Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale and Otley. It closed to traffic in 1965. 

Only just scraping into Yorkshire is the train graveyard at Sinderby.

There's a unique atmosphere in a train grave yard. Engines and rolling stock that formed high speed trains across England, stand silent never to move again. Mother nature takes over in the most unusual places in these great rusting hulks.




47540 entered traffic in 1964 originally numbered D1723.
It was withdrawn from service in 2002, but reinstated to traffic with the Derby railway technical centre in 2003 and renumbered 47975. It was named the institution of civil engineers at Crewe in 1995.

























Back near leeds in Batley.




A car salvage yard now occupies the site of fhe North portal of Batley Carr tunnel. The tunnel is a short 179 yds long. The Leeds-Manchester mainline runs directly above this tunnel. A glimpse of a passing train can be seen behind the trees. Batley Carr station also stood on this site. The line was buit by the G.N.R and opened in 1880, The line closed to traffic in 1965.




I'm surprised a short 179 yd long tunnel has an air vent. A passing Leeds-Manchester train shows how the line runs directly above Batley Carr tunnel.
The tunnel was abandoned in 1965.


----------



## LiamCH (Nov 13, 2008)

I love all of this. I've always had a fascination with railways, and this is just too much. I love the old viaducts. I must visit some of this sometime - probably that tunnel first.


----------



## Barry Trotter (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for posting your pictures,really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## BigLoada (Nov 13, 2008)

Fantastic mate! Your enthusiasm for these things is great. That Heckmondwicke site looks cool with all those arches disappearing into the distance, but my fave shot is of the station cat


----------



## smiffy (Nov 13, 2008)

Brilliant stuff mate ....and Smokebox the puss looks well chilled........


----------



## timeteamtom (Nov 13, 2008)

Superb thread and well written thanks alot.


----------



## RichardB (Nov 13, 2008)

smiffy said:


> Brilliant stuff mate ....and Smokebox the puss looks well chilled........



She looks quite chuffed actually.


sorry


----------



## ultrix (Nov 13, 2008)

Awwrisp and I came across this one in Bradford, a couple of months ago. We were on our way home after doing Macro drain. Earlier this week, whilst working in Bradford, I came across one end of this line.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 13, 2008)

Fantastic thread, Phill. So many interesting things to look at. Those bridges are great, especially the viaduct...excellent pics as always.


----------



## MD (Nov 13, 2008)

thats a great report phil 
really interesting cheers


----------



## cardiffrail (Nov 14, 2008)

Many thanks. Absolutely brilliant set of photos there. You have some really good old railway stuff in Yorkshire. Wish I had the time to go and take a look myself one day . Especially like the Holbeck Viaduct.


----------



## smileysal (Nov 14, 2008)

This is the stuff I love. Old railways, buildings, the gorgeous viaduct in Leeds, and tunnel. I lvoe to see rail lines being taken over by nature, with the rails still there underneath all the undergrouth.

Excellent pics as always. I'll have to have a trip up here at some point, and have a wander around. Railway stuff takes me back to my childhood.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## kyberhai (Nov 14, 2008)

All looks well worth visiting - especially Sinderby. Particularly enjoyed the shot of the bracken growning between the seats


----------



## Power Junkie (Nov 14, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant post!
I love the then and now shots but the winner has to be:


----------



## borntobemild (Nov 14, 2008)

fantastic pics Phill

impressed with your local knowledge 



> It's a different story by night as the area is a notorius red light area and this ginnel becomes a hotbed for prostitution.


----------



## phill.d (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the good comments guys!
Glad you enjoyed the piccies..
Cheers


----------



## Sarge (Nov 14, 2008)

Fantastic photos. 

Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Morrisey (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice one Phil,old bridges certainly have a little something about them......


----------



## pdtnc (Nov 15, 2008)

Excellent post Phil.
I can almost see a book in the offing


----------



## phill.d (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Guys!!
Glad you liked the stuff!
Cheers


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 18, 2009)

I love railways, especially old stations and yards.


----------



## double-six (Jan 18, 2009)

That's really interesting, a lot of thought provoking pictures there!


----------



## cactusmelba (Jan 18, 2009)

BOOK.

need i say more?


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 19, 2009)

Great pictures and historical notes, loved this. Cheers


----------



## blears (Jan 21, 2009)

*hiya*

I'm doing about abandoned buildings as part of my AS photography project
and im wondering if you can tell me where these are taken at??
many thanks


----------



## LiamCH (Jan 21, 2009)

If you check his Flickr account, you should be able to find some of them.


----------



## Nat Wild (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are brilliant pics... love the shot of the plant growing in the carriage! I must live pretty close to this place.. talk about not noticing things on my own doorstep!


----------



## apoo.. (Mar 11, 2009)

ive always loved trains and the viaducts and bridges were masterpieces. and to see them stood like that today is beautiful. thanks for that


----------

